# FOR THOSE WHO READ....GROUP PUSHES



## verminhunter (Feb 4, 2011)

funny how when an accident like that happens all you guys assume that it was a bunch of people out unloading there guns on a coyote and how they are idiots...before you go talking about an accident like this...dont just assume what happened. i know every single guy that was with the day this happend and i know how it happened! it had nothing to do with a bunch of guys unloading there weapons on a coyote that came out of a push with a bazillion guys in a section of land. i will agree....the newspaper article made it sound like a bunch of guys in a group and made it sound bad because of the dnr and police were INVESTIGATING the incident. all of us guys that run coyotes with dogs seem to get a bad rap and when something like this happens everybody assumes that it was pure stupidity and carelessness. same as when a snowmobiler crashes into a tree...everyone assumes alcohol was involved. this accident had nothing to do with anyone being stupid. whenever a couple guys are in a section and whenever any type of guns go off theres always a chance that something can go wrong or happen and a FREAK ACCIDENT can occur. you can be as careful as possible but there is always a chance something can go wrong. so instead of bashing all the guys who dont hunt with just them selves...maybe show some concern for the family and friends to those who were affected with this accident.
Thanks.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Verminhunter,

Point well taken. There are alot of opinionated SOBs out there, and unfortunately many of them shoot off their mouths prior to thinking. It is my sincere hope that the injured person is OK, and I hope that all involved are able to move past this unfortunate event to hunt another day.

KD


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Were these guys of any relation to Mike Jeske?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

verminhunter

Sorry to hear about your friend.

It is too bad that the media often makes accidents and events like this sound very different from what really happens. They often create news to sell papers. I can't stand the media most of the time.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Shame,sorry to hear about it.So how did it happen?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sucks that it happens, but it does. 
If you could bring some light to the subject, please explain how it really happened, because we all know that media has a funny way of writing to make things more interesting.

Nice first post by the way.

xdeano


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I understand where you're coming from, HOWEVER, pushes of any kind easily are one of the most dangerous ways of hunting. Granted, a person just as easily could shoot himself in any number of ways, but it seems like a very high percentage of hunting-related accidents occur during a drive. Factor in the adrenaline and the way people line up with those things (posters directly in line with pushers) and it's no wonder this is the case. On that note, I do hope your friend is OK and, if anything, this was a learning experience so that another "freak accident" won't happen in the future.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

OK, I'll bite. Verminhunter, why don't you post a couple of the stories written by the media about the incident? Or failing that, give use the name of the city with a newspaper nearest the incident and we can google to get the story ourselves.

Damn, media. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the original story is in the thread "group pushes". Also I think you might find something in the St. Paul Pioneer Press, or Minneapolis "star Tribune".


----------



## DBL. LUNG (Jan 16, 2011)

Verminhunter, We all wish you friend the best and hope for a quick recovery , many times when a story such as this comes out , people start to recall bad experiences from there own past . and as the replies start to come in, the comments are directed more at the previous reply and not directly at the main story , I think this was the case here . I offer my apologies to your friend and his family if I offended anyone with my comments .


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks, jonny, I checked the first Group Pushes post but didn't see anything about how the incident happened. I checked the Star Tribune and Pioneer Press and came up empty.

Why am I interested in this? Because some years back, my father and brother were on a deer hunt with group which included two brothers. Three guys were pushing a bush to two posters. A deer came out of the bush, one of the posters (not my father) opened up. Bullets were zinging and the poster who was doing the shooter hit his own brother (no, not my brother). I wasn't there, the closest connection I had was afterward scooping the congealed blood out of my father's car which they used to take the injured man to hospital. Thank goodness, he didn't die but the wound from the 30-06 left him handicapped for the rest of his life.

This was a totally preventable incident. In the heat of the moment, the shooter was obvilious to the danger his bullets presented to the pushers. Unfortunately, the scenario that played out was just about as bad as could have happened.

So, verminhunter, could you tell us how the event you're talking about unfolded? Where was the shooter, where was the fellow who got shot, was there a plan made in advance about shooting lanes, when to shoot, etc? If nothing else, maybe it'll give some of us who read this post a clear indication that safety is foremost and that a bullet can never be called back.

And by the way, I hope your friend recovers.

Saskcoyote


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Sask, best story I could find was actually in the "Stillwater Gazette". I was looking all over for the story and finally found it in the newspaper of the town I was born in! Says in the story there was a mix of terrain and obstacles that hindered the shooters vision. So from what I gathered it was a shooter, a dog chasing a coyote, and a guy standing in the woods behind the coyote  I guess kind of what you would figure happened unfortunately. By the way in case your google search brings up too many Stillwater gazettes, this is Stillwater, Mn.


----------



## verminhunter (Feb 4, 2011)

hey guys sorry it took so long to get back on this but i am finally able to get on the computer.
to start off with....there were two guys that where in the one mile section that was mostly pine trees that were waiting for the coyote that was being ran by the hound. everyone that leaves the road carries with them a handheld marine radio. the one guy went in the pines and told the other guy that he was directly to the west of him..and when the other guy went to tell the other guy he was right to the east of him...his radio did not send so the guy who shot did not hear that...the coyote came by and one shot was fired by a shotgun with buckshot and thank God that it was not a rifle. one bb went through his left lung and one bb hit him in the shoulder. there was a snowmobile that was near by that they used to get the guy who got shot to the nearest road and he was taken by ambulance to the local hospital and from there was transported to regions hospital in the twin cities. they removed one third of his left lung and when he got out of surgery everything went really well and he was doing really great. on wendsday which was two days ago his lung collased and he had another surgery. he is still in stable condition at this moment. now...im sure there are people that will read this and will say some things that should of been done to make sure that everyone knew where eachother was... but....i didnt start this topic to hear anything like that..this group who where involved hunts countless days of the year along with alot of other groups in this area...for this accident to happen to this group was a total shock..many people know this for as much as they hunt and how safe they are you wouldnt think something like this would happen to them....but it can happen to anyone. so....leave the thoughts about maybe what could of been done and all that type of stuff in your head and take this as a lesson and hopefully this can all come out good in the end for the kid and his family and be a learning experience to every hunter out there. 
thanks for reading and i will respond back with any updates on how he is doing.


----------



## verminhunter (Feb 4, 2011)

and also thanks for showing your concerns. these guys are very well known in the area and this is really effecting alot of people.
thanks again guys.


----------

